# Town Lake Adventure



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Reports of giant sunfish (ctff.org) lured me to Redbud Island, at the west end of Town Lake (aka Lady Bird Lake) in Austin. I was able to find a place to park and drag my kayak to the water. This is a famous dog park, so be prepared for the smell of wet dogs.

Anyway, as soon I launched my kayak, spawning sunfish beds appeared like white saucers, all up and down the shoreline, in two to three feet of water. My 3wt rod was called into action, firing a #12 beadhead nymph in the direction of the spawning area. A big fat blue attacked it the instant it hit the water. In the next few minutes, redbreast sunfish, redear sunfish, longear sunfish, redspotted, and green sunfish also came aboard to join the photo gallery. Some awesome bluegill/redbreast hybrids also joined the fishing party.

I paddled a couple of miles, first heading east toward town, then circling the island, catching fish the entire time.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish! I also like that measuring device!


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Nicely done*

Since you seem to have lots of fishing time, maybe check out MOC Kayaks in east Austin. They can put you on the river below Town Lake, and pick you up six miles down stream. Lots of quality fish on that stretch of river.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

cool river said:


> Since you seem to have lots of fishing time, maybe check out MOC Kayaks in east Austin. They can put you on the river below Town Lake, and pick you up six miles down stream. Lots of quality fish on that stretch of river.


I have fished there before . . . . and look forward to the next time.

Right now, I am part of a six month (Apr-Oct) tournament, fishing the Hill Country west of IH35. Check out texasriverbum.com Mixed Bag Tournament. We are collecting data and photos of the rivers for future use for fly fishermen.


----------

